# IBM develop 'human brain' computer chip



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

IBM says these chips can learn through experiences, find correlations, create hypotheses, and remember - and learn from - the outcomes etc..










http://sg.news.yahoo.com/ibm-develop--human-brain--computer-chip.html


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting find!!!!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Sure it is!!


----------

